# Face Off - White Band Tamborils vs Cremosa Cubana



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OK so I have used these as examples of the worst hand rolled cigars that "I ever bought" many times. Now it's time to decide - which is worse.

Ordered (can't believe I did this) 50 cremosa's and 30 Tamborils in the robusto size. They should be here by Friday.

Thought it would be fun to have 30 of us all smoke and decide once and for all "which one takes the title". Hopefully, promotion for this event will be handled by NCRadioMan.

If you want in send me an email. If we end up with not enough volunteers, I have a few addresses we can use. You can volunteer others for this premier smoking event but make sure to provide their addies. Time to put the dog back in Dog Rocket.

I can't believe they charge this much for the Tamborils. Doesn't seem fair given the price difference. But I think they can give the Cremosas a run for their money.

If the inbounds hit by Friday I'll send the sticks by a week from Monday.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

E-mail sent, Klugsie! 

I have to try these if only for the fact that, when I first saw you discussing these, I thought you were referring to a tropical monkey.  

Do they taste like burning?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im in klugs PM sent


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in

PM sent


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

E-mail sent


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> OK so I have used these as examples of the worst hand rolled cigars that "I ever bought" many times. Now it's time to decide - which is worse.
> 
> Ordered (can't believe I did this) 50 cremosa's and 30 Tamborils in the robusto size. They should be here by Friday.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a joke

_ Mickey and Minnie Mouse were at court for divorce proceedings. The judge told Mickey, "Look here Mickey Mouse, I can't grant you a divorce from Minnie!"
Mickey Mouse was stunned and asked, "Why not??!!"
The Judge said, "I've reviewed all the information you gave to the court, but I can't find any evidence at all to support the grounds that she is crazy!"
Mickey Mouse says, "Your Honor! I didn't say she was CRAZY, I said she was f*cking Goofy!" _

Dave you are FG. I guess that since I sent you *some* Dog Rockets in the Don't mess with Tx BS you kinda owe me some Dog Rockets, so I'll take my medicine, but you're gonna be spending over $115 on shipping. I bet I can get SDMate to smoke some and if MM2SW and Goatlocker want in I'll drive them over to their house too. But please, if you get 30 others to sign up then I'll respectfully pass!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

It'd be a shame if you misplaced my addy.............  :BS


----------



## The Rev (Feb 26, 2005)

I have smoked twenty Cremosa Cubanos. Yes, they may be the worst handrolled, some of them have caps that look like Hannibal the Cannibal rolled them. But, I have actually had a few from my two fer that tasted like a cigar and because I have to let my cigars go out five or six times during work, they work for me. But, the Oro Cubanos are definitely a step up off the floor of the cellar.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

man i had one of those cremoas cubanos..

u 

nuff said


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hopefully, promotion for this event will be handled by NCRadioMan.


Promotional spot for cigar challenge is here! http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/42876f9b_16fe3/bc/Mail+Attachments/cigar_challenge.mp3?bf9F3hCBfw005tL8

Runs 1 minute mp3 style! Hopefully you will hear it!

:ms NCRM


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Promotional spot for cigar challenge is here! http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/42876f9b_16fe3/bc/Mail+Attachments/cigar_challenge.mp3?bf9F3hCBfw005tL8
> 
> Runs 1 minute mp3 style! Hopefully you will hear it!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Not working.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Try this!

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/42876f...hments/cigar_challenge-1.mp3?bf0j4hCBmKn1HXRC

:ms NCRM


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Try this!
> 
> http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/42876f...hments/cigar_challenge-1.mp3?bf0j4hCBmKn1HXRC
> 
> :ms NCRM


Nadda.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

One more time! Forget about the direct link!

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/wsvm

Go here click on mail attachments and that gets you to the cigar challenge spot. Download spot from there! Sorry!

:ms NCRM


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> One more time! Forget about the direct link!
> 
> http://briefcase.yahoo.com/wsvm
> 
> ...


 :r :r :r 
Did you do that yourself?

I might have to recruit your services soon.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Did you do that yourself?
> 
> I might have to recruit your services soon.


FINALLY IT WORKS!!!!

Yep, that's little ole' me! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> FINALLY IT WORKS!!!!
> 
> Yep, that's little ole' me!
> 
> :ms NCRM


 :r Too funny. Thanks


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Don't wanna play, but this is like a train crash you can't look away from.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The Rev said:


> But, I have actually had a few from my two fer that tasted like a cigar and because I have to let my cigars go out five or six times during work, they work for me..


Maybe its the ash flavor that reminds you of a cigar.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow!! That's awesome Greg!! This is gonna be kewl... I'll have to send you an email Dave but not for me. Seems like I'm gonna be sick now that we're back home and don't think I could taste anything anyway. Maybe that's the time to smoke these 2..LOL


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Well Dave, I wasn't going to say anything to you but after reading this thread I think I better!!!

I hope you didn't buy too many of the cremosa's..... :r 

0304 3490 0000 8951 0202

Sorry but you've been talking so much about them I thought you could use a few for yourself..... :tg


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Well Dave, I wasn't going to say anything to you but after reading this thread I think I better!!!
> 
> I hope you didn't buy too many of the cremosa's..... :r
> 
> ...


Jer...You know that Tamborils are in your future.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Jer...You know that Tamborils are in your future.


Please don't!!!! I don't want another war....... :r Just add them to the ones your getting for the taste test. I'm sure some brothers and sisters out there could use a good laugh.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Chickens!!! How do know if something is good without the "Ultimate Contrast"?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Chickens!!! How do know if something is good without the "Ultimate Contrast"?


"Ultimate Contrast"?
You sending around aged ISOM's to compare to?


otherwise, do you mean "Ultimate inconsequence"? (different, but one as bad as the next)


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Dave 
you are FAR too easily amused... 

I'm with Radar: this definitely in the 'disgusting but somehow i can't look away" class of stupid ideas - I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> "Ultimate Contrast"?
> You sending around aged ISOM's to compare to?
> 
> 
> otherwise, do you mean "Ultimate inconsequence"? (different, but one as bad as the next)


In your case that would be.... 03043490000304927617


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> In your case that would be.... 03043490000304927617


Can't wait!
Sounds like when I open the box I will alternately drool and dry-heave.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, so morbid curiousity got the better of me and I lit up the one Tamboril which I didn't send to Klugs.
I'm not going to spoil the matchup by posting any details, but I will just say it is a worthy contender.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Chickens!!! How do know if something is good without the "Ultimate Contrast"?


We love and trust you Dave. We'll just take your word for it.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Chickens!!! How do know if something is good without the "Ultimate Contrast"?


I can't wait! Bring it on Dave!!! u :w


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

hilarious contest.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

cant wait for my cremosas love those babies


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

you guys are crazy


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Dave; although I may have to decline your invitation to smoke and compare these 2 fine specimens of superior cigardom u ; I would love to include my Flor del Todos as a contendor! I know you have one ... smoke it and judge for yourself!?! It certainly ranks right down there with these babies.

I sure hope not to see any of these things show up at my door! 'Cause I would definately know what to retaliate with!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

radar said:


> Don't wanna play, but this is like a train crash you can't look away from.


Gary... I was wondering why I even clicked on this morbid cigaricide thread, then I read your post.

I always get steamed by rubberneckers out on the highway... but I guess I'm the guilty one this time.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

In a word: INSANITY!

(but hey, that's what this place runs on, right?!!)  

All I'm going to say is that I don't have to get shot to know that a bullet hurts...... :gn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

What a surprise. I had no idea that the Tamborils even came in a box. Let alone such a nice wooden one. Always thought they were a bundle cigar.

Hardly seems fair to compare such a beautifully "packaged" cigar against an $ .80 bundle one. But I have confidence in their ability to compete.

Leaving town for 2 days tomorrow so there is still time to sign up.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

You have my addy Dave?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Packaged 30 last night. The shrink wrapping machine was gettin real hot. Tonight boxing and addressing. Hmm seems we have fewer volunteers then packages.

Last minute volunteers can still get in.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll get in on it if you've got a spot. I have heard so much about the tamborils that i have to see if they are worse than thompsons.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Packaged 30 last night. The shrink wrapping machine was gettin real hot. Tonight boxing and addressing. Hmm seems we have fewer volunteers then packages.
> 
> Last minute volunteers can still get in.


You get my addy Dave?


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Sounds like uh..........Fun , I guess :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Leaving town for 2 days tomorrow so there is still time to sign up.


Coming down this way Dave?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Crap. Ran out of boxes. Wanted to finish tonight. Oh well tomorrows the day.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Ugh. You kids have fun with that. u 

Man, I don't think I could think of a worse analogy than being in "cigar Hell".

You people really are crazy! :hn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Crap. Ran out of boxes. Wanted to finish tonight. Oh well tomorrows the day.


  Oh my goodness gracious!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

$ 112 in postage later the stupid idea reaches fruition. Hope you hate them.  But which one will you hate more? (Well not all of them, bribes to smoke the face-off sticks enclosed)

The Dip's are 98's
The SLR Series A's are 2003


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

LMAO! Dave, you truly are one fascinating and fantastic gorilla!! :r


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

:r ....this is too funny!!! $112 for postage to send out dog rockets. Dave you could have bought yourself a nice box of PSD 4's for what you have in this Face Off taste test.......... :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> :r ....this is too funny!!! $112 for postage to send out dog rockets. Dave you could have bought yourself a nice box of PSD 4's for what you have in this Face Off taste test.......... :r


But like the bank robber that Clint bluffed with an empty 44 Magnum......... I got's to know.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Dave! I cant wait to try these babies!


----------

